# Best way to block acrylic yarn?



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

First off Happy Mother's Day to all you Mommie Knitters!

I am in the process of making my first sweater -- so excited!!! I have been knitting off and on for years, but I never really did anything that absolutely had to be blocked (ski caps, scarves, socks and the like). However, I bought a Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine a few weeks ago and have been practicing making gauntlets and washcloths -- but now I am using some old acrylic yarn to make my little great nephew a sweater!!! Since it is smaller and I am using yarn that I no longer like to knit with (and it washes well for a 5 year old boy) I figure it is a good first practice sweater.

So now to my questions: What is the best way to block acrylic yarn? I am guessing steam- but can I use a steaming cloth? I know that acrylic will melt, and I am afraid of dropping the iron on it if I just hold it over the yarn.

Thank you in advance for any advice you can give me. I have been reading this forum for awhile and have seen some really good tips.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

I, personally, don't block acrylics---once the garment is sewn and laundered it's good to go. Now, wool is a horse of a different color. :lol: 

Blessings.


----------



## dianeoney (Mar 6, 2011)

http://beadknitterpatterns.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-block-acrylic.html this is a good article about blocking acrylic----hope it helps


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

I used a steam iron with a pressing cloth on acrylic once and lifted the cloth and to my horror it had left a sheen on it. Lesson learned. I now mist them with a spray gun and roll in a towel and let it set overnight and then lay it flat the next morning to dry. The first wash will help it even more.
Mary in VT


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> I used a steam iron with a pressing cloth on acrylic once and lifted the cloth and to my horror it had left a sheen on it. Lesson learned. I now mist them with a spray gun and roll in a towel and let it set overnight and then lay it flat the next morning to dry. The first wash will help it even more.
> Mary in VT


Lessons learned are usually my educational resource!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice and suggestions! I will post a picture when my sweater is completed.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

I've find that if you iron it or even steam it , it sometimes stretches, I don't knit with acrylic as it also seems to have a damp feel to it and some of the garments knitted seem to grow with the child, thats if its 100% arcylic, a mixture of cotton or wool is quite nice to use and knits up good.
Not too sure if you are using 100% acrylic or a mixture blend.


----------



## tasia3 (Apr 21, 2011)

I never block acrylics. I will partially dry and lay it out smoothing the surface. Hope this helps.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I put it between two layers of barely-damp towel and lightly run over the 'sandwich' with a cool flat iron, then I remove the top layer and leave it in a warmish room overnight. That seems to work well for me.

Dave


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

i am just about finished with a sweater made with acrylic. this information is just in time!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

If you don't want to chance holding the steam iron over your project, this is a good alternative. Block pieces out to shape carefully without pulling out of shape. Pin in place on the appropriate flat surface you have chosen. Get a towel and soak in hot water, wring out tightly, then place over the blocked out pieces and leave until thoroughly dry. The heat from the hot towel helps to set the stitches in place, and it should not stretch. Leonora.


rozzi80 said:


> First off Happy Mother's Day to all you Mommie Knitters!
> 
> I am in the process of making my first sweater -- so excited!!! I have been knitting off and on for years, but I never really did anything that absolutely had to be blocked (ski caps, scarves, socks and the like). However, I bought a Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine a few weeks ago and have been practicing making gauntlets and washcloths -- but now I am using some old acrylic yarn to make my little great nephew a sweater!!! Since it is smaller and I am using yarn that I no longer like to knit with (and it washes well for a 5 year old boy) I figure it is a good first practice sweater.
> 
> ...


----------



## tickleknit (Apr 8, 2011)

I dampen the edge that I wanted to stay flat and covered with cloth and a heavy object to let dry . Repeat if it doesn't work the first tome. but usually keeps the new shape.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Blocking is the "finishing" touch to ANY knitted or crocheted item, no matter what the fiber content is.

Many people want to "rush" the process by using steam or an iron, which can lead to disastrous results. Simply wash or dampen your creation, blot out as much excess moisture as possible with a large towel and then pin it out to the measurement on a flat waterproof surface and leave it alone!

With the exception of felted items I block every single item I knit or crochet. Even felted items go through a sort of blocking process (shaping and allowing to dry).

Acrylic yarns are made from chemicals and contain no "true" fiber. Many say they don't need blocking just a good washing and drying, I disagree. When you present a gift you want to make the very best possible impression.

Blocking is not difficult nor labor intensive, it's worth the minimal amount of time you invest in doing it.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

After I finish the project, I put them in the washer and dryer. That blocks them and makes them look nicer. Also, it makes sure that before I sell or gift them, I can make sure it holds up to washing and drying.


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

I use a lot of acrilic yarns love the pretty bright colors especially for kids. I never block I machine wash & dry & that blocks itself Good luck Nina in NH


----------



## Manuella Pop (Mar 9, 2011)

dianeoney said:


> http://beadknitterpatterns.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-block-acrylic.html this is a good article about blocking acrylic----hope it helps


Wow!

Thank you so much for posting the link! Now I know :-D 
I LOVE THIS FORUM! Always happy to learn, every day :lol:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

That link is awesome...having said that..the old school way to block acrylic was to wash and dry it...but you gotta pull it right out of dryer and smooth out any wrinkles, ruffles etc..and allow it to cool..
Thanks for posting that link...I will certainly try it on both acrylics and wool. 
Camilla



dianeoney said:


> http://beadknitterpatterns.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-block-acrylic.html this is a good article about blocking acrylic----hope it helps


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Being a little older than the average knitter, LOL, I remember when acrylics & polyester were new and one of the major advertising gimmicks was "blocks in the dryer". I've never found any better way to do it.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Wash in cool water with Ivory Liquid (DO NOT USE WOOLITE), press the rinse water out (do not wring), roll in a towel to remove the remaining water, pat out on a towel to desired measurements and allow to dry (it may require two to three days, but it is worth the wait!). 

You will like the finished product and it will be fresh and ready to wear.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The more an acrylic item is machine, washed and dried, the more the yarn "pills" (another reason why I detest the stuff).


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

dianeoney said:


> http://beadknitterpatterns.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-block-acrylic.html this is a good article about blocking acrylic----hope it helps


Thanks so much for directing us to that site. I use acrylic for kids clothes. I know my daughter would never take the time to hand wash wool. I have been torn about how to handle acrylic. Now I know. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Superwash wool is very "kid friendly" not to mention easy to launder. It will also stay nicer looking, longer than acrylic.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I never use an iron on acrylics. I would just pin out the garment and spray it lightly with water, then leave to dry naturally. It will have that "blocked", neat look without any damage to the yarn. Congratulations on your first sweater and may there be many more!


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

On the subject of washing garments, I wondered if it would help to share something my Mum told me.

My father was in the "rag trade" all his life, starting out working on hand flat knitting machines when he was 14 yrs old. Consequently, we always had "wool everything", including socks, sweaters etc. This meant my Mum always had loads of hand washing to do!

She always washed her woollen garments in washing-up liquid because it was much easier to rinse out than soap powder. (We didn't have liquid washing detergents/conditioner in those days.) I don't know if "Fairy Liquid" is available in other countries but this is what she used, because it was mild.

I must admit, I like the smell and feel of fabric conditioner on my garments, so I now use a mild "all in one" hair shampoo and conditioner to wash my woollens. It rinses out well and leaves them soft and fragrant.


----------



## emcontrary (Jan 23, 2011)

Dianeoney, thank you, thank you for that information.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I never block acrylic, washing makes it softer,removing the "dressing" as I call it and then into the dryer Never take an iron to acrylic


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I personally never block acrylic yarn, when the project is finished I pop it into the washer on cool then into the dryer warm setting and it comes out perfect. Most acrylic yarns have a memory that springs them back into shape


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

dianeoney, thank you for the link. Wonderful discussion.


----------

